# Carb question on a Tecumseh 8hp



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Fellows, I have a Toro 826 blower with a tecumseh engine. While at full throttle and under no load, the engine will hunt up and down until I put it under a load and then it runs just fine. Going to rebuild the carb, which has bungs and no adjustment for the low and high mixture. 

I have seen rebuild kits that have the mixture screws and wondering in my present carb can be changed over to accept the mixture screws. 

Other possibility is buying a replacement carb that does have these mixture screws. See them new on ebay for about 50 bucks, made by Oregon and wondering is this idea is decent. Are the oregon brand carbs pretty good. Thanks for the help to a newbe here.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Is Oregon a good carb, I've used them and they've worked out for me.

Biggest thing I've found when swapping carbs is to find one that 1:is set up the same on the carb linkage, choke, etc or 2: swap the throttle and choke arms off your existing carb to the new one.

Here's a thread on a 8 HP I swapped out a carb to a totally different one: Scrap that problematic carb
Kind of like what you're planning on doing.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

some of the epa carbs do that. they are fine. I dont like it but it makes for less emissions.

I would swap it to a adjustable carb as well.

just in case, I did have a tecumseh on a lawn mower doing the same. slight adjustment on the float to let in more gas solved the issue


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is a good linkage setup video for 8-11hp tecumseh.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Carbs*

Here's the numbers on the carb I'm swapping out right now. The engine is a Tecumseh HM80-155128B off an Ariens blower.
I show the original carb was 531924 which was replaced by 631957B.
I have had issues with carbs on Ariens based Tecumseh engines for some reason, I'm replacing it with a Oregon 50-642 (equivelant to Tec 632334A)

In my case I do need to change out the chock linkage but that's minor if the rest works.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> Here's the numbers on the carb I'm swapping out right now. The engine is a Tecumseh HM80-155128B off an Ariens blower.
> I show the original carb was 531924 which was replaced by 631957B.
> I have had issues with carbs on Ariens based Tecumseh engines for some reason, I'm replacing it with a Oregon 50-642 (equivelant to Tec 632334A)
> 
> In my case I do need to change out the chock linkage but that's minor if the rest works.


 
You going to replace it with a carb with both mixture adjusting screws or the fixed mixture. I see the oregon carbs can be had for about 50 bucks with the adj screws which is what i'd prefer


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Carb*

That Oregon carb I listed has adjustable jets on it for both idle and run.
I won't waste money on a nonadjustable carb. I had to get the choke mechanism or swap out the original choke arm off the original, I bought the choke mechanism. Only mod I had to make was put a hole though the carb cover for the choke arm coming out the recoil end of the motor rather than the side.

If you look at the comparison picture I noted, it's on the back carb.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys. Ordered the Oregon off of Amazon. My lickage for the choke should be a perfect match for this carb.


----------

